# Netbeans - jar erstellen, externe Jars mit einbinden/ausgeben



## henrik91 (20. Aug 2009)

Hi,
erstmal die guten neuigkeiten: mein code ist fertig. ca 2500 Zeilen, hat 3 monate gedauert. Es ist eine art lernspiel, hauptsächlich swing-code und auch videos und sound mit dem jmf. alles wurde in netbeans erstellt. jetzt habe ich hier das projekt gebuildet und er hat mir ein .jar File ausgegeben. Wenn ich es öffne, öffnet sich der Jframe in der richtigen größe, aber sonst passiert nichts.
wenn ich in das verzeichnis mit dem jar-file noch den src-ordner mit den ganzen Bildern und den Videos kopiere geht es (aber die sind ja wohl auch schon im jar-file enthalten)
auf einem anderen pc öffnet sich aber nochnichteinmal das fenster, hier wird vorher angezeigt "could not find the main class".
Ich bitte um Hilfe,
ich möchte die letzten 3 Monate nicht umsonst programmiert haben!

Vielen Dank
henrik


----------



## henrik91 (20. Aug 2009)

ok, ich bin schonmal einen schritt weiter. auf dem andern computer ist kein jmf vorhanden. kann ich das denn direkt mitliefern?


----------



## Daniel_L (21. Aug 2009)

Wenn du das Projekt kompilierst (am besten "clean and build"), dann ist die Haupt-JAR-Datei im Unterverzeichnis "dist" in deinem Source-Ordner. Dieser Ordner wiederum enthält das Untervezeichnis "lib", in der sich alle Bibliotheken, die du in das Projekt einbindest, automatisch enthalten sein sollten.

D.h.: Wenn du den Ordner "dist" zippst, kann jeder dein Programm/Spiel starten...

Du kannst daraus dann sogar eine einzelne JAR oder auch .exe machen, siehe dazu dieses posting.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Aug 2009)

Ein Blick in unsere FAQ kann auch nicht schaden...


----------



## henrik91 (23. Aug 2009)

Hi,
also wenn ich Clean & Built mache, dann erstellt er wie du sagst die JAR im dist ordner. Aber da ist kein anderer ordner (also auch nicht lib drin). Ich denke ich muss das JMF dem Classpath hinzufügen. Aber welche Datei (jmf.jar?) und wie geht das in netbeans?

bitte um hilfe
henrik


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Aug 2009)

So in etwa: NetBeans externe Bibliotheken bekannt machen - Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## henrik91 (23. Aug 2009)

danke, aber wie sieht es mit Schritt 2: Bekanntmachen der Bibliothek im Projekt aus?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Nov 2010)

Ist seit einiger Zeit auch drin.


----------

